# Panasonic GX8 micro four thirds body review video plus 100-400mm & 25mm lenses



## Aglet (Jul 16, 2015)

fresh from The Camera Store, a video review from the pre release version:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNIRBGXdxV4

brief summary

*pros:*
stills Oriented
weather sealed, including the articulated display and tilting EVF
very fast AF
new 20MP sensor 
32 shot raw buffer @ ~ 8fps (estimated)
75+ jpg buffer
4k (crop mode)
built-in stabilizer works WITH lens stablizer too.
outperforms Olympus OM-D E-M1 making it the new best of MFT
customizable function buttons

*cons*:
stills oriented
larger than GX7
2.5mm mic jack
smallish battery limits shooting

not many details on the 100-400mm f/4-6.3 lens
also a new 25mm f/1.7 lens

And a "capture and refocus" technology that's not like lightfield but based on a buffered burst of stills


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 16, 2015)

If the 100-400 lens is for m4/3, is it actually 50-200mm? Panasonic has pulled that nonsense before...


----------

